# Possible oops...dont know what to do...



## Jerenet

Ok, so..I may possibly be pregnant, as I am 12 days late, although not really having any symptoms except a bit of nausea the past few weeks. I haven't taken a pregnancy test yet because I am scared of what it will show, honestly.

If I AM pregnant though, I have to give my baby up for adoption, and I dont even know where to start looking for that. I wish I could keep it, but life took a turn for the worse and I simply cannot provide for a child right now. 

I would love advice on where to start looking and what to do if it turns out I am pregnant. Anything is welcome and much appreciated!

Thanks :)


----------



## Eleanor ace

:hugs:. You really need to test hun, you may be worried over nothing. 
Where do you live? The adoption process is different for different countries. Hope you're OK :hugs:


----------

